# Option Price Calculators



## bucket183 (14 November 2010)

I use to use Options Orcale but the ASX data doesn't work anymore for some reason. Does anyone know of any equally as good programs that calculate the theortical price of an option with variables of stock price and date.

ie I what to find out what option x will be worth on 18/11/10 if the price is $40.50.

Is there any iphone apps that will do this??


----------



## mazzatelli (15 November 2010)

If TheoVal is all you require:
http://www.trader-soft.com/software/free-option-calculator.html

Otherwise Hoadley.net


----------

